# Donte Greene



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He's slumping, and has done very little in the starting lineup. He has seven points and five rebounds last night, but never really DID anything as far as I could see. And as nice as it is to have an athletic 6'11 wing, try as I might, I can't see him as anything better than the third-best SF on the Kings active roster, ahead only of journeyman Ime Udoka - and that's with Francisco Garcia still out, mind you. 

So tell me, why is he playing so much?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He's long, young, and versatile. I'm sure they are just giving him his opportunity to see if he does anything with it.

I do like him as a prospect, but he should NOT play any guard whatsoever.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't understand why is he even playing in the NBA. He should have stayed at the college level until he's ready to play.


----------

